# How often should a camera be serviced?



## bbaker35 (Jul 1, 2006)

Hello Again Everyone...

I'm still relatively new to photography with about a year of taking pictures. I bought my Canon 350D about 11 months ago, and am wondering if I should have it serviced to keep it in tip top shape. I do use my camera alot and it has traveled with me all over the world. In the last year I have taken about 7500 pictures with it, (I use the continous counter so I can see how many I've shot) and am wondering how everyone takes care of theirs. 

Even though it would be extremely hard for me to part with it for very long, I feel like it should be cleaned or services so she keeps going and going. Is there a place everyone sends theirs? Should I take it to a camera shop somewhere? What should I do when I get closer to a year later this summer?

Thanks for all your help.
Ben


----------



## Torus34 (Jul 1, 2006)

There are two schools of thought.One is to service a camera based on the manufacturer's recommendations.The other is best expressed by the engineer's philosophy: never open something up to see why it's running right.


----------



## Protean (Jul 1, 2006)

lol, man i wish i had heard that last one about 2 monthes ago.... pos sensor won't clean up now... thank God i didn't scratch it tho


----------



## karissa (Jul 1, 2006)

Torus34 said:
			
		

> never open something up to see why it's running right.


:lmao: 

I was actually wondering the same thing though.  I guess it also depends on how much you change lenses.  I would think if you don't have more than one lens (like me  ) that things would run for a long time.  I always get nervous when I change a lens though...  its like looking at the guts and going.. What in the air right now is going to mess up my pictures in the future?


----------



## bbaker35 (Jul 1, 2006)

OK maybe I should have been more clear about my question. It wasn't, When should I have the camera "tuned-up" like taking it apart and messing with stuff. I meant, when should I have it thoroughly and professionally cleaned? I have had it a year and switch lenses very often. After about a year I think it should be about time for a good cleaning, but then again what do I know anyways?


----------



## LWW (Jul 2, 2006)

bbaker35 said:
			
		

> OK maybe I should have been more clear about my question. It wasn't, When should I have the camera "tuned-up" like taking it apart and messing with stuff. I meant, when should I have it thoroughly and professionally cleaned? I have had it a year and switch lenses very often. After about a year I think it should be about time for a good cleaning, but then again what do I know anyways?


I have never had one serviced and never had a failure.

I am insane about having a lens off the body for the absolute minimum amount of time and always try to change them indoors, or at least with my back to any breeze.

I agree with the theory "If it ain't broke don't fix it."

My $0.02. YMMV.

LWW


----------



## LWW (Jul 2, 2006)

BTW my oldest is a 1959 Nikon F which works perfectly.

LWW


----------



## Torus34 (Jul 3, 2006)

Simple answer: as long as everything is working correctly, keep shooting.  When something goes wrong, have the camera repaired and serviced.  Get an estimate first so you can decide on whether to repair or ebay the camera.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 3, 2006)

I never had my cameras serviced... nor Zenith 12 xp which is VERY old... nor Fuji s5000 nor Canon...


----------



## Torus34 (Jul 3, 2006)

My Praktica IVB, Fed 3, Konica T3, Zorky 3C, Kiev 4AM, Yashica Electro GS, Konica A1000, Mamiya 500TL, Argus C-4 and Konica TC have yet to be serviced. All are in use. None of them were made within the last 20 years.  It will be interesting to see how many of today's digitals are as long-lived.


----------



## elsaspet (Jul 3, 2006)

It depends on the actuations. Use it alot, and it's sooner than later. Use it occassionally, and it's later than sooner.


----------



## bbaker35 (Jul 3, 2006)

Well then I guess it's unanimous. I thought that I should have it cleaned like once a year to keep it in tip top shape. Shows what I know...

Thanks Everyone,
Ben


----------



## Don Simon (Jul 5, 2006)

elsaspet said:
			
		

> It depends on the actuations. Use it alot, and it's sooner than later. Use it occassionally, and it's later than sooner.



Although use it rarely, and it may be sooner. At least that seems to be the case with film cameras anyway; not using them at all can be worse than using them very often, which is why I always avoid auctions for 30-year-old cameras that have "never been used". Even with cameras I hardly ever put film in, I take them out pretty regularly to rotate the lens, shoot it at all apertures, turn the film winder etc. Of course it's unlikely your 350D will get left unused in a box, so I don't see that being a problem. I'd have to agree with everyone else here - keep a lens or body cap on all the time, and you shouldn't really have any problems.


----------



## LWW (Jul 5, 2006)

^^^ +1.

I have a reasonable collection of vintage cameras and I quarterly remove them from my display case and use every function and every shutter speed and click every aperture.

LWW


----------

